# IE vs. Firefox - Mal wieder unterschiedliche Ausgaben...



## SonMiko (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zuasmmen,

ich habe ein Frameset erstellt.
Es handelt sich um normale HTML Dateien,
bestehend aus einer Index Datei,
einer Inhalts, Navigations und Kopf Datei...

Das ist der Code des Index Datei...

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>TITEL</title>
</head>

<frameset rows="100,*" cols="*" frameborder="no" border="0" framespacing="0">
  <frame src="top.html" name="topFrame" scrolling="No" noresize="noresize" id="topFrame" title="top">
  <frameset rows="*" cols="215,*" framespacing="0" frameborder="no" border="0">
    <frame src="left.html" name="leftFrame" scrolling="No" noresize="noresize" id="leftFrame" title="left">
    <frame src="home.html" name="mainFrame" id="mainFrame" title="home">
  </frameset>
</frameset>
<noframes><body>
</body>
</noframes></html>
```

Bei Firefox sieht alles ganz anders aus, es ist immer ein Abstand zwischen den Frames.
Das ganze nervt gewaltig, aber was kann ich tun?
Liegt es am DTD, oder habe ich nicht konform gehandelt?

Habe gehört das man kein "*" oder "%" verwenden darf, wie soll das ganze dann realisierbar sein

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## Maik (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich kann da keine Unterschiede in der Seitendarstellung oder einen Abstand zwischen den Frames entdecken.


----------



## SonMiko (29. Oktober 2006)

Naja, sieh selbst
http://www.eidens.eu


----------



## Maik (29. Oktober 2006)

Ah ja 

Setze mal in allen Seiten, die in den Frames angezeigt werden, folgende CSS-Regel ein, damit die Polsterungseigenschaften des Dokumentkörpers auf null gesetzt werden:


```
html, body {
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}
```


----------



## SonMiko (29. Oktober 2006)

Kann es daran liegen, das ich in den einzelnen drei ingebundenen Dokumenten immer wieder die DTD Zeile mit reinpacke?
Vielleicht muss ich das ja weglassen, da das Root-Dokument bereits eine DTD Zeile hat oder so...


----------



## Maik (30. Oktober 2006)

Ja, so betrachtet liegt es an der Dokumenttyp-Definition (DTD).

Entweder lässt du in den eingebundenen Dokumenten die URI zur DTD in der Dokumenttyp-Deklaration weg (= die Browser laufen dann im Quirksmodus), oder du setzt das empfohlene Stylesheet ein.


----------



## lexz (30. Oktober 2006)

Hier ist ne schöne Übersicht, welcher Browser was unterstützt vllt hiflt dir das ja weiter

http://www.css4you.de/browsercomp.html


----------

